
Comments Wanted: An Overview of “Full Stack Development” - ColinWright
http://www.penzba.co.uk/cgi-bin/ModWebProg.py?FullStackDeveloper
======
p51ngh
I'm a C++ guy with minimal knowledge about web development. For me this is
enlightening. I like details on how things work "under the hood".

Please develop it further and also provide information about how the front-end
interacts with the back-end at different abstraction levels with lots of
diagrams and details.

I also think going below the OS level is perhaps outside the common
understanding of what full-stack development is. Enlightening nonetheless.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you for that - we've generally had no reaction or feedback at all, so
we've not bothered developing it. Yours is the first positive response - we'll
have a look about what we can easily add.

Again, thank you.

~~~
p51ngh
The problem I find with most web development tutorials is that they either
jump immediately into frameworks, or they approach the process with artificial
examples of creating web pages with absolutely no coverage of the actual
problem being solved.

What is lacking is a good single resource covering:

1\. How the internet works 2\. How web browsers work 3\. What communication
protocols come into play 4\. Coverage of the OSI model in terms of web
developemtn 5\. Typical front-end and back-end architectures and how they
interact 6\. What problem frameworks are trying to solve and how they do so
7\. How to go about choosing a framework if at all

...and so on

Really a bare-bones example of how to get a website up and running without all
the fancy JS and frameworks guff is the sort of thing a beginner would like to
see. I want to understand in detail what actually happens when I type a
website in my browser until the entire thing is loaded.

